# 05 GTO vs SRT8



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Has anyone gone up against an SRT8? I saw my first one on the road this morning but I couldn't get him to bite. I was the 300C and not the Charger but they have the same 6.1L Hemi. I know that they are rated at 25 more horses than the LS2 but I think I could take it based on the weight difference. What do you think?


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

:cheers You got it! the weight "should" make all the difference...all drivers being equal!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Back in August I ran a 300 SRT8. From a 60-100 roll I pulled a couple of car lengths. From the dig he got me slightly, and by around 50 we evened up and I started pulling on him. It was a great race.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> Has anyone gone up against an SRT8? I saw my first one on the road this morning but I couldn't get him to bite. I was the 300C and not the Charger but they have the same 6.1L Hemi. I know that they are rated at 25 more horses than the LS2 but I think I could take it based on the weight difference. What do you think?


I've seen one...don't know what it was doing, but it drove a circle around me while I was fueling up. Just checked me out and drove away w/o saying anything to me.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Lined up next to a 300 SRT8 about a month ago and I had a full car length when we shut down at 120. I will say that I had a horrible launch and thought for sure I lost. But the Goat pulled the entire time and I was starting to walk away when we shut down. he was a cool guy. Gave the appreciative nod and turned off the road.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I couldn't even get the guy to pull up next to me on the freeway. He was behind me at 75 mph then I changed lanes and slowed down to 60 and he would not pull up next to me. Oh well, I'll get one sooner or later.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

There was an older lady driving one at Milan Dragway earlier this year. Ran 2 passes both at 13.5 and change. Fast car, but a competent driver in a GTO should be able to take one. It was silver and looked sweet. I could not get over how big the rims were for a stock.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

i've seen one around town orange and black daytona edition or something. sharp looking car. haven't had a chance to run with one though


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

BlueBomber said:


> i've seen one around town orange and black daytona edition or something. sharp looking car. haven't had a chance to run with one though


The Charger Daytona is different than the SRT8. Charger Daytona has 355 hp I think. the SRT cars have 425.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

oh ok still a nice looking car though lol:cheers


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

There is a SRT then ther is a SRT8. The SRT has a 5.7L Hemi which is rated at 355hp. The SRT8 has a 6.1L Hemi which is rated at 425HP. The advantage the goat has is that is weighs about 400 lbs. lighter. I think the goat can take them. :cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I raced a 300 SRT8 BlingBarge from a stoplight (dude had something to prove....I was out minding my own business-- tough thing to do in a screaming yellow Holden with black stripes)...

My 2004, essentially stock, walked away from him.

At the next light, the guy gave me a thumbs up and drove off.

Besides their incredible heft, I hear that the 300 SRT8s have a very meddlesome traction control system that cannot be fully overridden...or maybe the guy backed off. Dunno. Either way, I have very little respect for those nasty things.


----------



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

I think it was 'Modern Motors' that pinned up the GTO against the SRT-8

GTO:

0-60: 4.7s
1/4th: 13.3s
24 mpg


SRT-8:

0-60: 5.0s
1/4th: 13.5s
19 mpg


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Either "Motor Trend" or "Car & Driver" bashed the GTO against the Charger SRT8. What's up with that? :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I raced a 300 SRT8 BlingBarge from a stoplight (dude had something to prove....I was out minding my own business-- tough thing to do in a screaming yellow Holden with black stripes)...


....quote of the century.......:lol:


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

I managed to walk away from an SRT-8 on the highway, thank god for the Goats 400ib difference, we passed FHP( Florida Highway Patrol) I took the first exit and he pulled over, afterwhich I hi tailed it home with my heart in my throat!


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> Either "Motor Trend" or "Car & Driver" bashed the GTO against the Charger SRT8. What's up with that? :confused




Most of the car "mags" have not been as fair as they should be. I suspect because they were dead set against the "looks" of the GTO's when they first came back from the dead in 04' .

IMO, ..Some of the car mags are making the GTO out to be NOT quite as good as it REALLY is, ..while at the same time making certain "others" better than what they really are.

Of course as readers we are not permitted to question the why's, or maybe's...but in the begining it does seem to merit your thoughts about it.

Sometimes the car mag authors simply just chalk it up to bad weather conditions, or whatever, ..but after awhile one has to wonder why MOST of the GTO test drives seldom produce what performance numbers WE KNOW are ATTAINABLE?

BUT....I have noticed a SLOW change in their views on the GTO; & one of them is the fact that they are "FINALLY" being a bit more honest about its straight line performance.

When I had read last spring, or thereabouts that "Road & Track" had "observed" a certain 05' pony car that I will leave un-named ...running a 4.9 sec. 0-60, ..& at the same time could only observe a 5.0 sec. 0-60 for the 05' GTO's, ..I could not help but to actually laugh out loud.

I do not believe that one can find 1..out of 20 of those 4.9 sec. car's, & IF anybody disputes this, ..I can only tell you when up against them in a 05' GTO, they are not that competetive, & I have HAD my share of them stock per stock!! (if you are so fortunate to find one willing because even THEY know) 

By the way, ...yes the SRT-8 6.1 Hemi is real muscle & the real deal, & if it was in a car about 300-400 pounds LESS, ..it would be MORE formidable than what it is lugging around in that 4200 pound car. 

Yes, ....the LS2 GTO's CAN take them. They will give any 05'/06'GTO a real good run for the money though. The 5.7 Hemi's got NO chance whatsoever, ..as decent as they are however!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

tiger gto said:


> Most of the car "mags" have not been as fair as they should be. I suspect because they were dead set against the "looks" of the GTO's when they first came back from the dead in 04' .
> 
> IMO, ..Some of the car mags are making the GTO out to be NOT quite as good as it REALLY is, ..while at the same time making certain "others" better than what they really are.
> 
> ...



Nice Rant!!!!! HAHAHA


I agree that the #'s in the mags are way off. I will say that the GTO(even the auto) takes a refined touch to launch perfectly.


----------

